# People and pets.



## Sharon

Hello All!

In a couple of my classes, I have gotten the impression that (in general) Americans  have a deeper bond with their pets than people in other countries have with theirs.  We attribute them with human emotions and say that they sometimes have human expressions. (I have *seen* dogs and cats smile!!) People talk to their pets as if they could understand them, "Did you miss me today? Were you lonely?"  Many, many times I have heard someone refer to their pet as "part of the family."

I would like to hear your opinions on this. 

Do other countries have eccentric old ladies that paste bows to the top of their poodle's head?  


Sharon.


----------



## David

In France, one occasionally sees little old ladies with their dogs in restaurants, with the dog sitting on a chair, being fed by hand from the table. Feh! Europeans are very attached to dogs, cats, birds, horses.


----------



## vic_us

I'm aware that in some countries people eat dogs or other pets, but otherwise I think that bonding with pets is something that happens across the world and across cultures. I don't know if there are studies on this topic. 

The difference is that while in US supermarkets you'll find aisles that only carry pet food, supermarkets' shelves in some Third World countries are depleted of goods for human consumption or people just can't buy them...


----------



## smorodina

We've got two cats, Spike and Nemo. Spike is sitting on my lap as I am typing this. We do speak to them occasionally, but we do not actually expect them to answer Well, they are a part of our family. There is also Barry, the squirrel, who lives in the garden. He is a distant relative, I suppose


----------



## cuchuflete

Sharon said:
			
		

> Hello All!
> 
> In a couple of my classes, I have gotten the impression that (in general) Americans  have a deeper bond with their pets than people in other countries have with theirs.  We attribute them with human emotions and say that they sometimes have human expressions. (I have *seen* dogs and cats smile!!) People talk to their pets as if they could understand them, "Did you miss me today? Were you lonely?"  Many, many times I have heard someone refer to their pet as "part of the family."
> 
> I would like to hear your opinions on this.
> 
> Do other countries have eccentric old ladies that paste bows to the top of their poodle's head?
> 
> Sharon.



My dog smiles!  He wrinkles the skin on his snout when he greets me in the morning.  I tell him things in Spanish---he's completely bi-lingual, and he responds.  He's teaching me to interpret tail wagging and other canine communication conventions.  When we are outside and I ask him, ¿Vamos al rio? He takes off running at full speed and always goes to the riverbank.


Animals do affect us.  I've seen little old ladies with pet parakeets.  On Sunday mornings these ladies wear headdresses covered with bird feathers!  What's the avian equivalent of anthropomorphism?

Cuchu


----------



## Modérnica

I have always talked to my dogs and cats, although I draw the line at talking to plants in an aleged attempt to make them grow. I don't subscribe to that theory.

Talking to our pets proves the depth of our loving bond with them.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Our family dog, Oreo (an adorable little Shih-tzu) has been a part of our family since the first day of his arrival. I never leave a visit without saying goodbye to him, and never say hello without a kiss. 

When he refuses to eat his dinner, I say to him, "You don't wanna eat? Why, Oreo-obey? You know you haveta eat bubba! Eat your dinner baby . . . " (In a parentese-y voice) And then, when he begins to eat, I'll say, "Yes, that's right, you're a good listener, yes you are! Now, when you're done, you are getting a bath, bubba!" When I say that, he stops eating, and goes into his cage to hide.     That is how most of our conversations go. I love him, yes I do!      





I feel silly now. Please erase everything I just said from your memories.


----------



## Focalist

Sharon said:
			
		

> Hello All!
> 
> In a couple of my classes, I have gotten the impression that (in general) Americans  have a deeper bond with their pets than people in other countries have with theirs.


Sharon: that's only because you know Americans better than any other people in the world. 

Not trying to undervalue your opinion in any way (I know that's an invitation to say "Oh, yes, you *are*!" but I haven't found a way round that dilemma yet..), but it reminds me of "Germans don't have any sense of humour, do they?" (How many of those who say *that* can understand the weather forecast in German, let alone a joke?)

Now where was I, before that rant? Oh, yes: just that I am sure that people all over the world are dotty about their pets... Foreigners are just pet-lovers we haven't yet come to know.

F


----------



## kylle

i think that people who love their pets  are kindhearted,warm and loving people.


----------



## Sharon

Focalist said:
			
		

> Sharon: that's only because you know Americans better than any other people in the world.


Focalist, yes, you do have a good point, I know Americans best.  Not knowing all the factors that led up to this discussion, and just reading what I wrote so far, it would be easy to assume exactly what you did. After all, who knows _what_ I am learning in my classes!  

One evening on the local news channel, the human interest segment was about an old woman that had been removed from her house, as it was unfit for human habitation. They also removed around 120 dogs and cats, most of which were going to have to be euthanized (sp?). The next day, two of the girls in Sociology were talking about it in the minutes before the professor got there. "Why bother having all those animals if you were not going to take care of them?" I was about to offer a few ideas but another classmate, from Africa, said, "You Americans are weird about your pets," and  the subject changed immediately!  Half the class promptly informed him that _this_ was not normal for us, either!! (I have to admit, that *was* kind of funny!)  He went on to say that he had meant it on a broader scale, not just this one woman. Another classmate, not American, not African, joined in and agreed with him. If it had only been one of them, I might have said to myself about him roughly the same thing you said to me.  _Outside, looking in._ Anyway, my American classmates were very opinionated, (  ) and I didn't get to ask any questions. The professor walked in, and we started learning about functionalism.

I admit to having a curious nature. (Make of that what you will!! ) When I got to my Spanish class, I asked my professor if there was a noticeable difference, as he had spent several years living in Spain. Once we got past "Where did you get _this_ crazy question?"  he gave it serious thought...and agreed that it is a little different here. 

I was basing my opinion on theirs.

Sharon.


----------



## beigatti

Well, this is an interesting thread.  I know people who have more pets than the average, because I breed and show cats.  (yes...there are cat shows).  The little old lady with 120 cats who had to have the authorities come in is called a "hoarder"...it is a psychological problem.  Here is a link describing the condition http://www.anapsid.org/societies/hoarders/animalhoarding.html.

But I do tell my kids that I will someday turn into the little old lady who has 20 cats, purple hair, and who drinks bourbon.   

Do I talk to the cats?  yes!  I sing to them too (poor cats).  But I also correspond with breeders from around the world, and I can say that they are as nuts about their animals as Americans.  When I was living in Europe, my neighbor used to tell her guinea pig how handsome and smart he was!

The bond between humans and their animals is great...I think it's because animals give us their unconditional love.   

Jo-Ann


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Sharon...I know this is about pets etc. but in the best spirit of the Culture forum, I'm going to veer off in a slightlydifferent direction and ask a question about language?  Is that allowed?  Will some evil, cigar-smoking Moderator come charging in and slap my wrists?

You have said: 





> I admit to having a curious nature.


  Me too.

So, pray tell, what is it?  "...we started learning about *functionalism*."

I know....I should look it up.  But I don't want a translation, just a plain English explanation.  

Thanks very much,
Cuchu



			
				Sharon said:
			
		

> Focalist, yes, you do have a good point, I know Americans best.  Not knowing all the factors that led up to this discussion, and just reading what I wrote so far, it would be easy to assume exactly what you did. After all, who knows _what_ I am learning in my classes!
> 
> One evening on the local news channel, the human interest segment was about an old woman that had been removed from her house, as it was unfit for human habitation. They also removed around 120 dogs and cats, most of which were going to have to be euthanized (sp?). The next day, two of the girls in Sociology were talking about it in the minutes before the professor got there. "Why bother having all those animals if you were not going to take care of them?" I was about to offer a few ideas but another classmate, from Africa, said, "You Americans are weird about your pets," and  the subject changed immediately!  Half the class promptly informed him that _this_ was not normal for us, either!! (I have to admit, that *was* kind of funny!)  He went on to say that he had meant it on a broader scale, not just this one woman. Another classmate, not American, not African, joined in and agreed with him. If it had only been one of them, I might have said to myself about him roughly the same thing you said to me.  _Outside, looking in._ Anyway, my American classmates were very opinionated, (  ) and I didn't get to ask any questions. The professor walked in, and we started learning about functionalism.
> 
> I admit to having a curious nature. (Make of that what you will!! ) When I got to my Spanish class, I asked my professor if there was a noticeable difference, as he had spent several years living in Spain. Once we got past "Where did you get _this_ crazy question?"  he gave it serious thought...and agreed that it is a little different here.
> 
> I was basing my opinion on theirs.
> 
> Sharon.


----------



## VenusEnvy

In terms of Sociology, Functionalism is one of the major theoretical schools in thought. It is often taught against Symbolic Interactionism Theory, Conflict Theory, Feminist Theory, Exchange Theory, and a few more. 

*Functionalism * sees society as a system of interrelated parts (actors, social institutions). It sees society as having basic needs, or requirements in order to function properly (not be dysfunctional). It sees people as the various parts of society that contribute to its basic need for social order and stability. Social order and stability can be determined if all parts satisfy their needs, and each part functions to maintain an orderly and predictable system. Imagine, if you will, the human body as an analogy.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Sorry, Sharon, but I'm a Sociology major!


----------



## Benjy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> In terms of Sociology, Functionalism is one of the major theoretical schools in thought. It is often taught against Symbolic Interactionism Theory, Conflict Theory, Feminist Theory, Exchange Theory, and a few more.
> 
> *Functionalism * sees society as a system of interrelated parts (actors, social institutions). It sees society as having basic needs, or requirements in order to function properly (not be dysfunctional). It sees people as the various parts of society that contribute to its basic need for social order and stability. Social order and stability can be determined if all parts satisfy their needs, and each part functions to maintain an orderly and predictable system. Imagine, if you will, the human body as an analogy.



and that is exactly why i stick to maths.


----------



## cuchuflete

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Sorry, Sharon, but I'm a Sociology major!



Many thanks for the thorough explanation Venus.  I was a Sociology major once, very briefly, until I heard two sociology profs talking in the hallway.  One--a very junior Asst. Prof.-- said that he thought Sociology was like Anthropology, but with more statistics, and less science!  Whether he was right or wrong I do not know, but I took his comment seriously (I was about 19, and my critical thinking was fairly primitive, to say the least!) and changed to Geology....and that major lasted about three months!

The cited Prof. did NOT receive tenure!!!  Wonder why?

thanks again,
Cuchu


----------



## te gato

I have always had pets and have spoken to them like they are human and a part of the family. My son right now calls our dog his FUR SISTER. I speak to her in Spanish, Dutch and English...She responds to all three.....
I feel that if you have a pet, you have an open heart and are more willing to accept different ideas...
Who is to say that they don't understand you anyway??? Could you go through life without being spoken to??
My horse also understands English and Spanish...and comes to me when I ask him to...
Just look in their eyes and you will see.
te gato


----------



## ambar_violeta

My dog is called Frodo !
And HE IS PART OF MY FAMILY! He's so cute !
He's like a little person for me.
And I don't like to leave him alone in the house. I feel so bad when I have to go and leave him alone. 
And Yes, I speak to him. I don't wait for an answer. But of course I speak to him. Sometimes I even feel like he's trying to say somenthing with his eyes. 
And I know he understand everything I say.

He's the love of my life !

May.-


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi, everybody,

I'd like to mention a few aspects that seem to be something like real privileges for *dogs *and their owners in *big cities* in *Germany*.

  In Germany, it is (or to many/to "the public" it seems to be) the most natural thing to take your dog with you
in cafés and restaurants
on the bus/tram/underground (at times even letting him sit on the passenger seats...)
and practically everywhere else, too
Everywhere, you have to face
dog shit on the pavements/in parks/..
dogs walking free, running after you, barking at you while jogging or riding your bicycle, jumping at you, however muddy their feet might be (or, if you're less lucky, even biting you).
The standard sentence you'll normally hear from the owners is: "Don't worry, he doesn’t bite, just likes playing".
On public transport or waiting at stations or bus stops: dogs putting their nose into your shopping bags, rucksack, sniffing whichever part of your body they might be interested in, as though these were the most natural things to do (with many owners giving you the same impression, or at least not really caring or not even looking).
In Germany, especially in big cities, you are generally expected to like dogs –or at least not to have anything against them or their behaviour or that of their owners- and to just put up with all these things mentioned above without complaining.
Especially in big cities, it is rather rare to find dog keepers who understand that not everybody likes dogs or at least is not always happy to have the dog's wet nose examining with scrutiny his/her things or clothes, or, walking on the pavement or in parks, having to watch out constantly and very carfully in order to avoid treading  into dog shit every two meters.
Actually, in parks you have to take your dog on a leash and can't let it walk free, but few dog holders care about this rule. To many, their dog's freedom seems to be much more important that that one or the safety of their fellow citizens.
 Friends and acquaintances from different countries told me that they were very surprised at seeing that in Germany you could take your dog into cafés and restaurants and on public transport (and actually almost everywhere else, too) –and that this seems to be the most natural thing to do here for almost everybody- but that this is definitely not possible (allowed) in their respective countries.
I like cats and well educated dogs. I grew up in a more rural area and had a lot to do with animals, but the years that I have been living in big cities have taught me that, especially in (big) cities, there are too many (dogs) of the other sort.

At the end, all this brings us back to the fascinating subject of dog owners'  psychology. 

Saludos


----------



## Viperski

Of course we love pets in Poland.
We have a monument as a tribute to a dog called "Dżok" in Krakow. The story of the dog is remarkable.
Dżok lost his owner while they were walking - a man had a heart attack and died. Dzok was waiting in that place for one year and later on the dog let one lady to take him home. Even he had a new owner he often visited the place where his former owner died. Few years later Dżok died under trail wheels - some witness of this accident said that it looked like suicide.
Below find what is writen on the monument:

_Dżok, the dog. The most faithful canine friend, ever epitomising a dogs boundless devotion to his master.
Throughtout the entire year /1990-1991/ Dżok was seen waiting in vain at the Rondo Grunwaldzkie roundabout to be fetched back by his master, who had passed away at the very siteDżok, the dog. The most faithful canine friend, ever epitomising a dogs boundless devotion to his master.
Throughtout the entire year /1990-1991/ Dżok was seen waiting in vain at the Rondo Grunwaldzkie roundabout to be fetched back by his master, who had passed away at the very site_

I can not add a link to wikipedia where you can see the monument that really touch humen heart. But try to type "pomnik psa" in google.
Tribute to our minor brothers!


----------



## alexacohen

Spanish people fall mainly into three groups:

_1 - People who think pets are "things" or "toys" and can be disposed off as soon as the Christmas season is over, along with the dead Christmas tree._
Hunting dogs who can't hunt are usually killed by their owners: the owners strangle them in the forests when the dogs prove to be non useful.
In theory, this is punished by the law. 
I found Ringo in the forest one month ago. The cable which had served to strangle him still hung from his throat. He had, somehow, freed himself from the branch where he had been hung, but broke his legs in the process. He couldn't walk. He was slowly dying of hunger, under that tree. 

_2 - People who love their pets and treat them as part of the family, talking to them, kissing them, loving them._
I carried him home, took him to the vet, feed him, washed him, caressed him and now he is well, spoiled and happy. But I'm the only one whom he accepts near him, and yes, I talk to him, kiss him, love him. 

_3- People who couldn't care less._
I went to the police station when I found Ringo. All hunting dogs must be identified, and so was him (that's how I know his name). His previous owner is known, and also what he did to my dog. But the police didn't want to prosecute the owner: after all, a man can do what he wants with his dog, now, can't he? 
Those policemen fell, obviously, into this cathegory.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I guess people here do get attached to their animals, one way or the other. Most attachment I have seen is in relation to farm animals as well as horses and camels, not pets. Some people however, do have pets but most of them keep the pets outside and don't let them in the house (that's where animals are supposed to be, right?). The very very few that allow pets inside usually do not talk to them apart from the usual "sit, roll over, get out of here, lunch time" words. At least I've never seen or heard of anyone that does and trust me, if they do it would spread around because it is very very unusual.

I do agree that those who do have pets love them, not just merely like them. I’ve seen reactions to separation, so I’m pretty sure they do love them (no comparison to you guys though). But there is always this clear distinction between us and them – humans and animals. Sure, taking care of them is nice of you (we are usually confident they can take care of themselves and don’t really need us) but you should always remember that the animal is not even part of your own species so you can not adopt it no matter how much you want to.

Killing the animal without it being a threat to society (like having rabies) or being food (like cows, sheep and chicken) is not acceptable though even if you owned the animal; the reaction would be “how cruel and unfair, why doesn’t he just take the animal to the wilderness and leave it there”.  Inflicting pain on it is even worse, but I don't think that there is any law against that though; never bothered to ask really.

Of course this is the general outlook of most and personal views can deviate.

By the way Sharon, there is a notable difference and people here usually comment on that and do indeed think that the American/European relationship with their animals is weird.


----------



## cirrus

alexacohen said:


> _3- People who couldn't care less._
> ...the police didn't want to prosecute the owner: after all, a man can do what he wants with his dog, now, can't he?


I have a feeling that if this happened in the UK, it would be on the news and the man would be arrested and facing a fine, if not prison.


----------



## panjabigator

cirrus said:


> I have a feeling that if this happened in the UK it would be on the news and the man would be arrested and facing a fine, if not prison.



Very true in the US too.  There have been animal abuse cases that have generated more public outcry than missing children or parents who kill their kids.  That fact is really odd, although I too become deranged when I hear of a case against animal abuse.


----------



## TimLA

A few quotes and observations in re the title:

"The reason a dog has so many friends is that he wags his tail instead of his tongue." -Anonymous
"If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went."     -Will Rogers
"There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face."     -Ben Williams
"A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than he loves himself."     -Josh Billings
"The average dog is a nicer person than the average person."     -Andrew A.Rooney
"The more I learn about people the more I like my dog."

Dogs are better than ACE inhibitors for hypertension - Reference
Petting a dog helps blood pressure acutely - Reference

I rest my case...


----------



## dafne.ne

Of course Nina (our Bob Tail), is a member of our family!

We also use to speak to her and be sure that she understands us perfectly.  Maybe because dogs know that it's not easy for them to understand us,  they pay much more attention than people. You may feel it and see how their are looking at you, they use to move their head, raise their ears and move their tail. Then they go to do that thing you expect they will.

Besides they have special virtue, they cannot speak. I'm sure that if dogs would speak, they would lose all their charm.

Someone said: The most I know people, the most I love my dog...


----------



## coconutpalm

Believe me, most Chinese, if not all, think Americans and European people are overcaring for their pets. Weird, yes! To talk to them? Pretty common here. Cry when your pet dies? Again yes. Deranged when an animal abuse case was brought up? Yes. But, as far as I know, Chinese think westerners care more for their pets than their families or relatives --- this is bewildering and quite unacceptable here.
Personally, I think keeping pets is a cruel idea in itself. I just can't bear to lock in a living creature and teach them to live unnaturally, although I admit and accept that it has been a necessity for PETS to live like this, but I've made up my idea never to visit a zoo. Can't simply bear it. 
Generally speaking howevr, many, if not most suburb dwellers like keeping pets, and expensive pets manisfest how rich their keepers are  They think they are part of family, but it's no way they are as important as one of the family member. They are disposable if necessary --- surely people don't say this openly, but there's no need to dispose of them, anyway.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

A gentle reminder:  When this thread was started two years ago, threads asking for personal opinions were still allowed in this forum.  

However, this is no longer the case.  For this thread to remain open, posts must reflect your culture's view of human-animal relationships.  Anecdotes and my-pet-and-I stories that do not enlarge our cultural understanding will be removed.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

A pet (in the sense we are talking about) is defined as “a domesticated animal _kept for pleasure_ rather than utility” (Webster) – my italics. With this definition in mind one could proceed to defining a relationship between people and pets.

As long as pets are for pleasure (in whatever way), they are also something very personal. Sometimes it is easier to define a thing through its antithesis. So, if a pet goes beyong the personal sphere, i.e. intimidating somebody who does not share the pleasure of having it, a pet is a nuisance. 

In the very international and par excellence European capital of Brussels, there are more than 250.000 dogs – if memory serves me right. Even if we imagine that one per thousand dogs are domesticated animals of the _utility_ type, this would hardly encroach on the hairy pot petulation pet population of this city. 

Now, are these animals for pleasure or are they just “wild animals”?

The answer is to be found on the pavement (sidewalk) – *trottoir* in French. They are so replete with dog shit, French crotte, that they are generally called *crottoirs*, s being the plural.

Most people would prefere to be in total liberty when walking on the *trottoir*. Balancing between feces of all caliber, however, gives you a new perspective on pets. 

This non-utility pet story turned sour is constantly being revoked by the local press in Brussels. Who is at fault – the dog or the man/woman?
* *​


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Charon.



Sharon said:


> Do other countries have eccentric old ladies that paste bows to the top of their poodle's head?


 
Oh, for sure. There are quite a lot of people who love their pets even more than they love their neighbours (in the Christian sense of the word). It's quite common to talk to the pets, too.


----------



## Zsanna

I think pet keeping has changed somewhat in Hungary ever since my childhood (when I lived there and had some wonderful vizslas) because people have changed their lifestyle (and way of thinking), moving closer to the Western European style. 

When I lived there, we had vizslas because my dad went to hunt occasionally (was a teacher in a forestry school) and got to like those Hungarian type hunting dogs and when he got the opportunity to "save" a puppy (all in all two) from poor circumstances (they weren't fed properly - ran the "story" which, I think, was only made up to make my mum agree to have a doggy...). But we kept them in the courtyard, they were not allowed indoors, no matter how the whole family liked those wonderful creatures. 
This tradition was so strong that even when we (= my husband and I, here in France) got a dog (again a hunting dog, brought from Hungary), his place was outside at first, according to "my Hungarian" ways, then slowly was let in more and more (according to my husband's English ways?) until he definitely got the right to stay indoors. 
Nevertheless, I think I loved the doggy more because no matter how uncomfortable it was to take him out, to feed him in time, look after him as was best for him, I always put his interest before mine. Not out of unconditional love (OK, there was a little bit of that, too ) rather because I felt it was the duty of an owner who really cares about her pet. 
It sounds a bit austere like that... and still it wasn't. 
We had a good time, good games, good walkies (well, _he_ had good walkies, _I_ didn't but the point was that _he_ did)... 
There has been a programme on the BBC about badly behaving dogs and their "rehab-treatment" (_Dog Borstal_), which convinced me that spoiling doggies is a) international (although I have seen things that would have never occurred to me or to an average Hungarian, I would think) b) getting worse as time goes by. 
(Reflecting how society goes? Don't really know...)


----------



## vivita28

I'm not and old lonely woman, but I love my pets. i know they are not human, but i know they understand when I talk to them, I don't mean they understand the words, but the way I talk, for example if I'm happy , if I telling they are good boys or if I angry with them or something like that.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

This thread was opened a long time ago, and Cultura has undergone a number of changes since then.

One of them is that threads now must reflect cultural perspectives, rather than consisting only of personal opinions.

For this reason, I am now closing the thread.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------

